# New Fella Here



## lovetolift (Mar 17, 2004)

Not new to forums, just new to this one. I used to be a member on Musclemag about 3 years ago under the same name and am currently a member at Anabolex under Double D. Wanna say hello. Have been training for like 8 years off and on. Did a short cycle about 3 years ago, but thats about it. Used to compete naturally. Wanna say hello fellas.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi!
New to these boards myself... welcome


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2004)

lovetolift welcome to IM!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to IM, lovetolift!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Welcome


----------

